# GNU Mailman for Windows



## tameck (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Zusammen, 

ich soll den GNU Mailman auf einem WindowsXP System installieren. Jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach einer Anleitung oder Tutorial dafür. Hat einer von euch einen Link oder noch besser einen Tipp für mich wie die installation unter Windows funktioniert ? Ich hab schon alle vorraussetzungen für Mailman installiert. Python & Exchange Mail Server.. 

Freu mich über eure Hilfe 

MfG Tameck


----------



## Navy (9. Oktober 2008)

http://wiki.list.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=4030625

HTH

BTW: falsches Subforum


----------

